# Maximum Number of Moves for Oka (Pyraminx) 1st Step



## riffz (May 2, 2010)

So I have 2 related questions:

What is the maximum number of moves to solve the first 2 edges if you choose ANY 2 to solve?

What is the maximum number of moves to solve the first 2 edges if you choose the best 2 to start with?


----------



## Neo63 (May 3, 2010)

riffz said:


> What is the maximum number of moves to solve the first 2 edges if you choose the best 2 to start with?



what do you mean by best 2 to start with?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> what do you mean by best 2 to start with?



As in, what is the maximum number of moves to solve any 2 edges on any given scramble.


----------



## Neo63 (May 3, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you mean by best 2 to start with?
> ...



so essentially CN vs. non-CN?


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



Um...no...he's asking for the average number of moves for the first 2 edges...that's like asking for the average number of moves like the cross for fridrich...or EOline...etc...


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> so essentially CN vs. non-CN?



Oops, no. I just reread the question.

It's like, roll a die/flip a coin to choose which edges to solve.

Basically, what is the optimal number of moves to solve the worst 2 edges. For example, in Fridrich the worst cross(es) is (are) 8 moves.


----------



## Neo63 (May 3, 2010)

Sorry, I'm still a bit confused, what is the difference between the two questions? One is the average move count for the block of Oka method with CN, the second is without CN?


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Sorry, I'm still a bit confused, what is the difference between the two questions? One is the average move count for the block of Oka method with CN, the second is without CN?



No. He is simply asking how many moves it would take on average for the first block of oka. For example, cride5 posted an average of how many moves he takes to do EOline. OP is asking for the same thing except for the first block of oka. It really isn't that difficult to understand lol.

EDIT: Ok I missed the second question . Ok here's what he's asking. The first one is how many moves would it take in order to solve the block even if it wasn't the most "lucky." I believe the second question means what would the move count if you picked the easiest one to solve. 

At OP: Honestly I don't believe that you can calculate this. I'm sure you can calculate the average number of moves for the block in general. However "best" is subjective and you need to be more specific.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Sorry, I'm still a bit confused, what is the difference between the two questions? One is the average move count for the block of Oka method with CN, the second is without CN?



Technically, he never says optimal, but we'll assume that's what he means...

1st. Maximum number of optimal moves to solve any 2 edges.

2nd. Maximum number of optimal moves to solve the best 2 edges.

Example:

All combinations of 2 edges can be solved from any state in at most _ number of moves.

From any scramble, 2 edges can be solved in at most _ number of moves.


----------



## qqwref (May 3, 2010)

Instead of just the maximum, I'd be interested in seeing the entire distributions for fixed orientation, worst orientation, and best orientation (CN). Shouldn't be too hard to calculate given the number of total Pyraminx positions (under a million).


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2010)

For the first question, an easier way of putting it is;

The maximum number of optimal moves needed to solve 2 edges (for example, red-green and red-yellow).


----------



## riffz (May 3, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> For the first question, an easier way of putting it is;
> 
> The maximum number of optimal moves needed to solve 2 edges (for example, red-green and red-yellow).



Correct. 

And to clarify, the second question was meant to ask what is the maximum possible number of moves required to solve the 2 edges that will require the least moves optimally. This question is much harder to answer than the second one (I believe).

I'm not concerned as much with average move-count because I want to make sure I'm not using more moves than necessary to solve any situation.


----------



## Carrot (May 3, 2010)

worst case is superflip... and super flip is 5 moves =)


----------



## Brunito (May 3, 2010)

yeah you are right


----------



## Carrot (May 3, 2010)

Odder said:


> worst case is superflip... and super flip is 5 moves =)





Brunito said:


> yeah you are right



Bruno, it's Pyraminx  even you knew this, right? xD

~~~~~~ ~~~~~~ ~~~~~~

1) the worst case you can get for a fixed color is that the top 3 edges is in there spot and flipped (5 moves)

2) for CN it is superflip as I said before (5 moves)


----------



## riffz (May 3, 2010)

Odder said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > worst case is superflip... and super flip is 5 moves =)
> ...



Cool. Thanks


----------



## Carrot (May 3, 2010)

riffz said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



no problem =)


----------

